# Cool Bugs



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

Transparent-winged Cithaerias menander





coolest butterfly ever.

post pics of bugs you either love or hate. to me the most amazing ones are ones that appear metallic. there are a few beetles like that here in maine. i'll try n find pics.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

ok sorry this isn't a bug. can you guess what it is?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ok sorry this isn't a bug. can you guess what it is?



Reminds me of a girl I dated once.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ok sorry this isn't a bug. can you guess what it is?


Is it a sea slug?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

^ a clam. who knew 





orb weaver spider


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ^ a clam. who knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If I saw that thing I would probably kill myself


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> If I saw that thing I would probably kill myself


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a cute looking bug.

Plus, I like the poster's username.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

wow DOMS, that was ginormous


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> wow DOMS, that was ginormous



Why thank you.  I'd like to think so.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

the correct answer was actually "thats what she said", better luck next time though


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> the correct answer was actually "thats what she said", better luck next time though


No, that was the *obvious *answer.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 3, 2006)

I jsut checked with judges...I'm sorry.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Here's a cute looking bug.
> 
> Plus, I like the poster's username.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalopyge_opercularis

very cute


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

My brain just exploded


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

when these come into their winged stage you can lift them from the water and they will stay on your hand while their wings spread, fill and dry. sometimes for hours.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalopyge_opercularis
> 
> very cute



I wonder what it feels like.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

we see this moth by lilacs every year. it flies like and is often mistaken for a hummingbird. it's a hummingbird moth.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wiltshire/entertainment/days_out/butterfly_world.shtml


----------



## Vieope (Nov 3, 2006)

_What is the difference between insects and animals? Blood? 
Think about that. _


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _What is the difference between insects and animals? Blood?
> Think about that. _



Mammals have lungs, insects do not.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Mammals have lungs, insects do not.



Mammals taste better, too.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

^ lol @ Brian Fellows


----------



## MyK (Nov 3, 2006)

I miss the camel toe thread!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

MyK said:


> I miss the camel toe thread!



This is the new standard!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

the hairy finger is scarier...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

About 4 inches long and an almost 5 inch wingspan.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

Calosoma scrutator Fiery Searcher

An active predator, Calosoma scrutator roams relatively moist places looking for caterpillars and other prey amongst plants, leaves, and debris. In addition to the metallic green elytra and the golden edging the rest of the beetle, apparently black, picks up various shades of purple, red, green, etc. in direct light much in the manner of a drop of oil on the surface of water. These beetles live a year or more and are quite hardy captives readily accepting mealworms, crickets, and most other commonly available live foods.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

luna moths are amazing i love their little fern looking antennas


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> luna moths are amazing i love their little fern looking antennas




Yes, they are very cool looking.  They taste great also.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)

This is scary looking...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

those are great pics. i think they're cute 





Red Spot Assassin Platymeris rhadamanthus photo courtesy of Orin McMonigle.

Not a beetle but actually a true bug, these predators are quite beautiful as you can see and can be raised on a variety of insects.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

WTF?  Is this real?  It looks like something that would come out of Photoshop. 



fletcher6490 said:


>


----------



## Vieope (Nov 3, 2006)

DOMS said:


> WTF?  Is this real?  It looks like something that would come out of Photoshop.



_Gay eyes._


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Gay eyes._


Being homosexual is natural.  Even for bugs.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

nice.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> nice.



Ya, those macro shots I found are really cool.  It's amazing that a camera can a take a picture that is so crystal clear.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> nice.


That bug looks like it has a chick's haircut.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

i said to tess "i think that's a girl bug, look at it's hair-do"


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)

We all know dragonflys are the best


----------



## ZECH (Nov 3, 2006)

I want to get me a tiffany dragonfly lamp.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

a lot of times here, in maine, you'll be getting killed by mosquitoes or black flies and then the dragonflies will swarm in and start eating the biting flies by the hundreds. they're a welcome sight.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a cool bug....


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

dg806 said:


> I want to get *me* a tiffany dragonfly lamp.



Bad grammar.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

the hot pink one is a surprize.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Here's a cool bug....




this is ironmagazine.... we all recognize the lowly pubic louse


----------



## Vieope (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

those are like the beetles i like so much here. of course i never saw them in flagrante delicto before.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

Vieope said:


>



it looks like you posted a blank post. quoting it gets me here tho.

http://www.macro-photo.org/ VERY COOL


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 3, 2006)

_ 

Try to find the one with the blue eyes. It is in the first page. 
_


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _
> 
> Try to find the one with the blue eyes. It is in the first page.
> _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>



_That is a bunny! :bounce:_


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

if these were poodle sized they'd be the cute pets


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> if these were poodle sized they'd be the cute pets



Yeah, until they injected you with copious amounts of venom through they're syringe like fangs, and then slurped your disgested body fluids through they're fangs, once again modified to be straws.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

hmm are those red spots lcd lights


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2006)

this one is great.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2006)

Kung Fu master?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

today let's venture into the realm of creepy.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

this wasp is called Cow Killer because it's sting is so painful.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

Red Sided Flat Millipede


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

American Giant Millipede


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2006)

this thread has definitely changed what i planned to spend on a camera.


----------

